# Danny



## ra7751 (May 6, 2009)

Our beloved Danny crossed the Rainbow Bridge on May 6, 2009. He is truly an amazing rabbit. We first met Danny over 6 years ago as he came into another rescue. He was found under a car after a rain shower. He was emaciated and dehydrated. He had no fur and was very cold. He had been abandoned outside. His little Holland Lop body was being ravaged by infections and parasites. His ear drums were destroyed from an ear infection and he was forever deaf. We cleared all the infections except a very resistant infection in his eyes. We were scheduling him for surgery to remove his infected eye when I used a drug we had never used on a rabbit....and his infection cleared up. His fur grew back in a beautiful chocolate color. And he was always full of spunk. He met his wife about three years ago....and he and KiKiDee have been side by side ever since. KiKiDee came in near death but Danny helped her to become healthy. But we knew Danny was approaching 10 years old by our estimates and in recent weeks we had noticed he was slowing down. KiKiDee has been right by his side and was with him as he left this earth. He will always hold a special place with us. He had a tremendous will to live and always amazed us at his spirit. Binky free little buddy. We miss you and will never forget you.

Randy


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 6, 2009)

aawww Binky free, say hello to Sooty for me. So sorry Randy for the loss, he had a very good life.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 6, 2009)

We are so sorry for your loss. Danny sounds like he was a remarkable bunny and was very lucky to have met up with you. Most of our rescues have come to us only thin and hungry. Out of 24 , we have only had two eye problems and one with really bad ears--all were OK after treatment. Sounds like you gave him a great six years--makes us happy to know he was with someone who loved him for a long time. Binky free at the bridge little one. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 6, 2009)

Danny will live on in your passionate advocacy for rabbit vet care. He was a wonderful bunny and I'm glad he got to spend 6 years with you. 

Binky free, Danny.


----------



## anneq (May 6, 2009)

Binky-free Danny.


----------



## DeniseJP (May 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Danny... binky free...

Denise


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 6, 2009)

Danny had a life and a half with you, Randy. What an amazing little trooper!
urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:
Rest Softly, Danny-Boy


----------



## myheart (May 7, 2009)

Randy, I am so happy that Danny was able to know true love and compassion from a human andhis bunny-bride before he went to the Bridge. Danny's will to live must have amazed you at every turn toward good health. His story is remarkable and brought tears to my eyes because not every-bun who is set loose gets the second chance to be loved and well cared for.

Randy, you are blessed with being able to work miracles with so many of these poor lost and injured souls. Danny, I am sure, was happy you were there when he needed you the most because he blessed you in return by being with you for six years. So manycherished memories for you.... :hug:

Rest in Peace little Danny. ray:

myheart


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 8, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss. What a remarkable rabbit, such a fighting spirit. He discovered not all humans are bad, he knew love and fun. Rest in peace Danny and binky free.

How is KikiDee doing?


----------



## ra7751 (May 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks for the kind words for Danny. He is being cremated and will be with all of our other angels on our bed of honor. Hewill havea wonderful legacy. Many of the drug treatments we use here....and thatI suggest to many on this forum as well as vets....are due to the massive infections Danny suffered. We helped him....and he helped us learn a lot about dealing with unusual infections. His spirit will live on.

KiKiDee is not doing well. She is very depressed. She sat and groomed his body for quite a while. She looks lost. She has never known much other than Danny. She came here nearly comatose. Danny saved her....and she helped Danny. We are going to allow her a few days to gather her thoughts and then we will introduce her to some of our single gentlemen. She is young and strong so she will be OK....it will just take some time.

Randy


----------



## hartleybun (May 8, 2009)

i am so sorry - what a special bunny and what a special family he found in his hour of need. a wonderful example of bunny love.

binky free danny:brownbunny


----------

